# Finish for a baseball bat



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm almost done turning a baseball bat that will be a Christmas gut. Now I'm wondering - what is the right finish for a baseball bat, if any?

It's maple and it looks dry - it looks like it needs a finish - - but what finish should I use?

Any suggestions/opinions welcomed.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

My thought would be to use an oil finish given the nature of the use it will endure.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting topic, with a google search I noted one comment that a rubbed urethane finish should be used, but I don't know what is actually used. Laquer was the original finish it seems. I would think a wipe on oil based varnish would be the thing….......but I don't play baseball…...........(-:


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

After posting this topic I discovered that this subject has come up before, and I even commented on it. At the time (214 days ago) I thought that no finish was needed. Today, when I look at this dry piece of maple, I realize that some kind of finish is needed. After reading the comments from back then, I think a light varnish or lacquer is called for, but I'm still interested in other opinions.

On a related subject, I wish I had a good way to burn the recipients name into the bat - I don't.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Rich, 
I'm not sure what is normal for finish, but when I have looked at bats in the sporting goods store, they appear to only have finish where the hands would be. At the very least, they have a flat finish on the business end and a finish with sheen on tbhhe handle end. I think that I would do a thin shell seal coat on the whole bat and then a satin poly
finish added to the handle.

Doc


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Wood burning kits are not expensive. If you can draw out the name as you would like for it to appear, simply glue the paper on the bat, follow that as your template and then sand the paper off when you are finished.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Shellac was originally used.
Today, manufacturers use lacquer or varnish.

There's a Louisville Slugger plant about twenty-five miles from my studio. Sometimes I buy seconds to use in my rustic furniture designs.

... from Kentucky


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Rich if you want to go with no finish, have you tried just burnishing it (if you can get it back on the lathe). It always amazes me (in the really short time I've been playing at turning) how glossy a finish wood can take on with just a good burnishing from a piece of smooth scrap of similar wood. You could always wipe on a thn coat of shellac or thin poly if the burnish was not as nice looking as you wanted.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Rich, I have used a soldering iron and my soldering gun before getting a woodburning iron.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

If you have time, you can take it to a trophy shop and have it laser engraved. It will come out perfect!

You can also have it done after it's finished, either way it will work.


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd consider a Danish Oil or some other oil-varnish blend. That would both condition the wood and offer impact protection as well. You could probably put a shellac or urithane topcoat on it as well, but not sure how that would look after the bat was used.

Neat idea though Rich. My 8 year-old son LOVES baseball. I might have to figure out how to make him a bat.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea Rich… just a light varnish should be good…. it's going to wear off anyway with use.
Any hobby shop should have wood burners cheap like $8-$10 bucks cheap with a couple of different tips for fine or broad detail.

Or just a little oil and pine tar….

.... mmm pine tar goodness!

Paul


----------

